# How many saltwater fly rods do you own?



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

No need to discuss why or what brands or reasons, other threads for that. Just a simple how many do you have? 

And just to clarify if you bought a rod to use say for steelhead but also use it for redfish then count it.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

6 total, which is about 5 too many!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have probably a dozen or more. Mostly 8wt's. Oddly enough I find myself only using one 8wt rod for pretty much everything. Everything from slot sized redfish to 30lb redfish, even the occasional sheep head. I don't even keep another rod rigged in the boat. I keep my backup in a rod tube that's stashed away in the bow somewhere.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

9, can never have enough!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I only have one, an 8wt. I use it for everything, st.augustine grass, the front oak, oyster bars and mangroves - hoping to actually catch fish with the MFer eventually.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I had 9 two months ago and now am down to 6 after weeding a few out.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Seven. I use the same ones for fresh and salt.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

12 but I could stand to get rid of some of them.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

I refuse to answer on a public website that my wife could possibly read or some of my friends could copy & paste something from here and send it to her.

Will say, y'all should have let me vote at least twice. And a request from the heart, please DON'T DO A POLL FOR FLY REELS! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

One 8 wt for inshore and Bass, looking for a 4 or 5 wt. SOBX, If you have one you want to get rid of MAYBE, I can help prevent a DD (Domestic Disturbance)  ;D You have REALLY got it bad !!!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

..........hum....... maybe 10ish,........

But there is a really nice Scott seven weight that I have been looking at.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

I have four rods but only two reels lol


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have one 5, one 7, two 8's, one 9, two 10's, two 11's, and one 12. I think that's enough for now.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Hard not to admire a man with two 11wts, pretty work.    One of the most underrated sticks for big fish.

50/60s here by the weekend and we just missed some freezing rain overnight, I need to head south, but you boys are cold too.



Good Fishing!!!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I have four rods but only two reels lol


My 5 and 6 share a reel and my 10 and 12 share a reel. The 8 gets his own.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Stopped counting. Above 20 counting Spey rods. Lightest a 3wt; heaviest an 18wt Biscayne.
Like the man said: "My biggest fear is that when I die my wife will sell my gear for what I told her it cost."


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Funny stuff Loon!!
I'm in the 10 club too, gotta have some back ups...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Thar I did it!  I stirred that pot up!   ;D

Love all ya'lls responses!

Personally, I have too many and not enough, all at the same time!    

How bout this?  I'm in the process of downsizing  :'(  so I can upsize em!   

It's a cruel world out there!   

Don't talk to me about flies! lol


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

11 - one 6, three 8s, two 9s, one 10, two 12s, two 14s.

My brother has a 6 and a 10 that serve as backups, otherwise I'd have 13.   

I don't count my fresh water rods in here either.

My favorite?  The 6 for bones or reds on a calm day.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Loon, yer a freak!  JK! But I need to know what's that 18wt for? BFT's on PEI? :'(

You have spey rods too! Now I'm envious! :-[


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> Stopped counting.  Above 20 counting Spey rods.  Lightest a 3wt; heaviest an 18wt Biscayne.
> Like the man said: "My biggest fear is that when I die my wife will sell my gear for what I told her it cost."


Now we're cooking! 

And the reel poll just started, weather here still sucks, so you just can't stay away from this type of post. 

4 stay in the skiff, 2 in the YukonXL, and I refuse to count what's in the storage room downstairs.  

As a reel "junkie" I may have to come clean and detox on that thread. :

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

8 here:

4wt. Cabelas combo for bluegills and lady fish

7wt. Scott STS
8wt. Scott STS
9wt. Scott STS
10wt. Scott STS
11wt. Scott STS I have 3 of these. My favorite tarpon stick.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Trick question:

The correct answer is: Not enough.

[12 or 13 at last count, but always looking...]


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been systematically reducing and downsizing all my equipment and trying to get to the absolute choice outfits I'm keeping.  I would love to say I'm becoming a minimalist, but I'm not that extreme.  Then again, I'm not obsessive/compulsive either.  Somewhere in the middle there is a balance between the two and that's where I'm looking to go in this new thought process I've been going through over the past 5 years, trying to get more in tuned to practicality (or real need) rather than the though of "*I might need it*," which can also be considered to be a "collector of things that collect dust."

From collectable bamboos to multiple tarpon outfits, I've been sweeping them out (on ebay of course).  Heck, I've got 10 outfits in the garage for casting classes that I don't even technically own.

So I'm in the process of doing my own field testing of new upcoming equipment that would be at a valued price (*quality vs cost*) and hopefully keep a few for those in-between rods I may occasionally use and keep that "*cost vs frequency of use*" to a more realist level. 

Personally, I believe that on both posts (rods & reels) either these guys in the 10 club +/- are either in or formally in the profession (i.e. guide, etc.) or need therapy (looking back at it)!     I've been there (both), I should know!  

I know a gentleman in St Pete that owns 40 rods.  He's a rod builder but that is his private collection that he doesn't want to part with.  But then again, I met someone who owned over 1000 guns.  I guess obsession, collecting and hording can be taken to any extreme levels. 

I would have to say that my target goal is to go to 5-6 key outfits total.  If I start rod building, then I may add a couple more just for fun.

If someone where to ask me if I were going to own and buy only 1 outfit for the Gulf coast, I think it would be an 9wt, more for the constant wind issues than anything else.  Otherwise, I would love to say "buy an 8wt." but you wouldn't be able to use it all the time.

For the the average fly fisherman, owning 2-3 rods is a good number to stick with (if possible).

But for the advanced fly fisherman 4 to 6 rods max is all that you really need, south of the Mississippi (unless you are a guide).  Anything over between 4-6 rods is nothing more than obsession.  However, I can see if you trout fish or fly all over the world chasing dreams or constantly chase tarpon and are obsessed with that, then adding 2 more rods will be about all you need.  Of course I'm not including spey guys in this recommendation.

Now if I can start weeding out about 80% of the fly materials and flies I own....  Hummm...... ~thinks~ there's a couple of brand new fly outfits right there! :


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 42 rods and reels. I would guess 20 are for salt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SEE!!! There you go..... Alan, is that you?? ;D

Bringin em outta the woodwork! :


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

12 wt. Clutch Theory for poons....8 wt. Clutch Archipelago for everything else..... maybe a 6 down the road.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

11wt, 9wt, 2 8wts, 6wt, 3 4wts, and would like a few more!

1820 flats boat, gheenoe, two kayaks, and pontoon float boat, Diesel truck and truck camper so I can pull boats, it is an addiction!


----------

